# Canadian polar bear gets ready for summer



## Andy (Jun 10, 2010)

YouTube - Cute Polar Bear Shaving


----------



## Daniel (Jun 10, 2010)

Learn something new every day


----------



## Andy (Jun 10, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Learn something new every day


 
How to shave chest hair?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 10, 2010)

Of course, I already knew that polar bears have their hair clipped for summer.  But I thought they had arctic monkeys do the grooming for them, and, in exchange, the monkeys got salmon banana smoothies.


----------



## Andy (Jun 10, 2010)

Well yeah. That's usually how they have it done. The reason I posted this video is because it's just so amazing at how self sufficient this polar bear is. Gets nicely clipped and can keep the smoothie for himself.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 10, 2010)

It's probably because of the recession.


----------

